

WebGL: 30,000 particles + Gestures = More Fun - aggarwalachal
http://kinesis.io/demos

======
aggarwalachal
10 days ago a story was posted on HN
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4008040> showing off the power of WebGL
with 30,000 particles.

We thought it would be fun to try the same thing out with gestures.

<http://kinesis.io/examples/webGLParticles/>

------
aggarwalachal
Here is the video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyE7mh8oCFk>

------
Erunno
Why is this marked as "Chrome only"? I can't spot any errors with Firefox 13.

~~~
aggarwalachal
The performance on firefox 12 is slow. On Firefox 13, it works well, but that
is still in beta

